# Power Supply dies in a puff of smoke...



## ineedpower (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been using my PC for well over 2 years now without any major problems.

The power supply came with the Antec LanBoy II case, it's 450W...

ANYWAY - about a year ago, a grinding noise occasionally came from the power supply, I wrote it off as normal and just ignored it, until 2 hours ago...

I was working at the PC and the monitor suddenly turned off, I thought the PC had restarted, but it wasn't responding, and the reset button wasn't working. I held the power button for 5 seconds and tried to boot up the computer again.

Suddenly, smoke started coming out of the power supply - so I quickly cut the power from the outlet and opened a nearby window. (still smells now)

Anyway, I left it for an hour and then tried to turn it back on, these are the results:
*Computer lights come on (things start to spin inside, etc)
*Case fan is working fine
*CPU fan working fine
*Power Supply fan doesn't work

Just a couple of questions (any comments are appreciated):
*Is it possible (based on the results above) that nothing else was damaged?
*Can anyone recommend a cheap replacement PS?
*anything else I may need to consider?

Thanks!


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

You should NEVER try to use a power supply that's been damaged. You could have easily fried your entire computer by doing that. Even hooking it back up to the house outlet could damage your computer. You never know what's fried in the PSU. It could send diry, unregulated power to your relatively sensative electronics. It doesn't take much to hurt the components.

Discontinue use immediately and get rid of it, it's a paperweight now. We won't know if anything was damaged until you get a working PSU in there. As for a replacement, check out the Antec Trio 550w. It's got 3 12v rails rated at 18amps apiece, so it should suffice for your current computer and allow for some upgrades in the future. I think you can pick one of these up for around 80 bucks on newegg.


----------

